# Let's talk about the St. Vincent Signature Music Man



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

So, I don't know much about her or her music, or her playing style, but I love this design. It's not often your see something as innovative as this that looks as good too. It's retro and modern and I would love love love to have one. Plus it doesn't scream St. Vincent lol. Thoughts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

Ew.


That's all I got.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 23, 2016)

Its like they reduced a picture of the ebmm armada down to like 20x20 pixels and then blew it back up again and called it a day. I've never heard her music, for all I know I might like it, but it was kind of off putting that nowhere in the 7 minute release video they did did they have audio of her playing it.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 23, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> So, I don't know much about her or her music, or her playing style, but I love this design. It's not often your see something as innovative as this that looks as good too. It's retro and modern and I would love love love to have one. Plus it doesn't scream St. Vincent lol. Thoughts?



I think it fits her aesthetic. Its not something I'm likely to buy tho.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 23, 2016)

Kind of cool. I like retro-futuristic stuff a lot too.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 23, 2016)

It goes well with her "thing" but...yeah...


----------



## WolleK (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like a clothes rack.


----------



## bzhan1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Is it really a surprise that girls can't design guitars?


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 23, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> Is it really a surprise that girls can't design guitars?



A drummer designed 2 of the 3 most iconic guitars of all time.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 23, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2016)

It's got a rosewood neck right? That's a good thing. I've seen way worse shapes lately from other builders too so it could definitely be worse. I wouldn't rock it but I'm sure there are plenty of people who would


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 23, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> Is it really a surprise that girls can't design guitars?



You sound like a 7-year old.

I dig the guitar for what it is, but I wouldn't buy one for any of the music I'm currently doing. I bet there's a big market for guitars like this though, for the post-jazzmaster crowd.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> Is it really a surprise that girls can't design guitars?



Well that's just uncalled for...


----------



## Haun (Jan 23, 2016)

Ugly as sin.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

Jake said:


> It's got a rosewood neck right? That's a good thing. I've seen way worse shapes lately from other builders too so it could definitely be worse. I wouldn't rock it but I'm sure there are plenty of people who would



As much as I wish this were true, it's actually an African mahogany neck lol


----------



## runbirdman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have really like it since it was announced. I think it's aesthetically pleasing in an Art Deco kind of way. The inlays and all rosewood neck on that blue one just really impress me. If Fender wouldn't have released the American Elite HSS with the updated heel, I would have been all over this, but I admittedly have a thing for retro styling. Not a big fan of the black one though.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> As much as I wish this were true, it's actually an African mahogany neck lol



St. Vincent | Guitars | Ernie Ball Music Man

definitely rosewood lol I knew I saw that before somewhere


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 23, 2016)

Rather like Billy Corgans new Reverend sig it's got a retro-futurist thing going on which is pretty divisive for a lot of players I like it though as it feels like an evolution of Bo Diddley's Gretsch shape.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> Is it really a surprise that girls can't design guitars?



Citation needed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> Is it really a surprise that girls can't design guitars?


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

Jake said:


> St. Vincent | Guitars | Ernie Ball Music Man
> 
> definitely rosewood lol I knew I saw that before somewhere



 oops, you right though. St Vincent herself had said in multiple videos that it was mahogany lol


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 23, 2016)

Not exactly a fan of the body shape to begin with, but the headstock really clashes with it. People said the same thing about the majesty, but it's even worse here. 

The EBMM headstock just doesn't mix well with more radical body designs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2016)

In certain genres that could look pretty cool, but it is definitely a bit out there. Surprised EBMM took a gamble with it.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 23, 2016)

Finally, a guitar that pays tribute to Klaus Nomi, the Firebird X, the Powell Motors Homer, and the back-assward priorities of a guitarist designing an awkward and uncomfortable signature model they're contractually obligated to play.

But now watch me try one and discover it feels better than a Strandberg.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd hate to see what the heel looks like


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks pretty comfy to me


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd love to own one of these. She's an excellent artist and I bet that guitar plays top notch too. Looking forward to trying this out, but I'd rather they give her a Sterling sig so I could afford one.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 23, 2016)

Calm down, it was only a joke. 

I actually like the shape when pictured at angles other than straight up


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 23, 2016)

HurrDurr said:


> I'd love to own one of these. She's an excellent artist and I bet that guitar plays top notch too. Looking forward to trying this out, but I'd rather they give her a Sterling sig so I could afford one.



A sterling version needs to happen, although it probably wouldn't have the rodewood neck which would be extremely disappointing lol


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't mind it... and anything with Firebird-style mini humbuckers is an automatic win in my book.


----------



## jwade (Jan 24, 2016)

I think it's beautiful. It's really refreshing to see an artist actually have a hand in designing their signature, rather than the normal method of using the same boring old shapes over and over.

I'll definitely be getting one just as soon as I can afford to. Annie is a ridiculously good guitarist, and an even more impressive songwriter. Big fan, so stoked to see her getting a sig.

As for the shape, I see a really sexy minimalist explorer/firebird tribute. So good.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 24, 2016)

jwade said:


> Annie is a ridiculously good guitarist, and an even more impressive songwriter. Big fan, so stoked to see her getting a sig.



She is, I love how she uses her skills to emphasize her weirdness, in the Zappa/Primus kinda way, rather than use them to make up for lack of personality, which is more common I'd say.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 24, 2016)

I think that's a very sexy looking guitar. I'd want to marry whoever plays this guitar. It looks eccentric, as well as feminine, almost looks like a black/blue dress silhouette. I'm sure this would be a hit among guitarists who prefer a feminine look, rather than horns and bevels all the time. 

If I weren't so much into metal or the typical genres most guitarists listen to (shred, blues etc), I'd definitely be more accepting of this guitar. It's very very cool actually.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2016)

Bo Diddley phoned to say they got the square wrong. Who's that St vincent anyway ?


----------



## laxu (Jan 24, 2016)

That's kinda cool looking. It's a shame the same theme does not continue with the headstock, a more angular version of the MM headstock would've been great.

It's not something that would have mainstream appeal or something I would buy but I still like it.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 24, 2016)

laxu said:


> It's a shame the same theme does not continue with the headstock, a more angular version of the MM headstock would've been great.



See, I think that would've ruined the guitar


----------



## chinnybob (Jan 24, 2016)

Suits her and her music, personally I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 24, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> Is it really a surprise that girls can't design guitars?



Is it really a surprise that an internet troll has no respect for women?


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 24, 2016)

The black one


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 24, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> It's not often your see something as innovative as this that looks as good too.



Whats so innovative about it? I might be missing something, but I think your throwing that word around improperly. Its just a different shape than normal, correct?


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 24, 2016)

I think it's super cool, shes a great artist, and nice to see a woman getting a signature guitar for a change too!


----------



## jwade (Jan 24, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Whats so innovative about it? I might be missing something, but I think your throwing that word around improperly. Its just a different shape than normal, correct?



Yeah, as much as I dig it, I don't think it's overly innovative. Highly functional for sure, but I don't think it has any crazy cutting-edge technologies happening.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Whats so innovative about it? I might be missing something, but I think your throwing that word around improperly. Its just a different shape than normal, correct?





jwade said:


> Yeah, as much as I dig it, I don't think it's overly innovative. Highly functional for sure, but I don't think it has any crazy cutting-edge technologies happening.



 The word you're looking for is "different".


----------



## Cnev (Jan 24, 2016)

I love it, and dig her as well. Not something I'd play, though.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd love to try one out, they look super unique and fun.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2016)

It really reminds me a moka somehow


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 24, 2016)

I can dig it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 24, 2016)

I feel like a lot of the people outside of metal that like musicman guitars are going to be willing to give this a shot. If she attracts more people to playing guitar because of "that cool shape" then all the better. Good music too, not my usual stuff, but pretty good driving music.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 24, 2016)

I love the shape of this guitar. It's like a tuxedo  Give it some humbuckers and a baritone scale and I'd buy one


----------



## pott (Jan 24, 2016)

I think the guitar 'dares' to be different, like the AL model before. It'd take playing it to judge on the comfort, but it's a great shape I think.

Regardless of whether I'd buy one, this made me youtube St Vincent/Annie Clark, and that is one talented musician. Brilliant voice.


----------



## Warg Master (Jan 24, 2016)

Her music is not for me. has some talent in singing and guitar playing. the song writing... I don't know...

That shape is a no for me as well. It looks like a sleeveless dress.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 25, 2016)

^ and I think that's exactly what it is. An electric doesn't necessarily need to have the horns/spikey look all the time. There are other consumers who want otherwise too.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 25, 2016)

Difficult to see these selling.

Good marketing for EBMM getting an artist like her on board.
I think sterling ball said that the traffic to the EBMM website on the days following the announcement was 4 times higher than its ever been.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm impressed at the level of alchemy involved in the production of these guitars. It must have taken a master sorcerer to conjure the power to distil the essence of hipsters down into a guitar.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 25, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> I'm impressed at the level of alchemy involved in the production of these guitars. It must have taken a master sorcerer to conjure the power to distil the essence of hipsters down into a guitar.


----------



## Cheap (Jan 25, 2016)

reminds me of the albert lee in that it's weird and i don't think it's something i'd buy, but as soon as i tried the AL it became one of my preferred EBMM models.. im ready to be pleasantly surprised with this one. dig the mini hums too


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 26, 2016)

Her music isn't really my thing (although I've only listened to a few songs), but I think it's super cool that she got her own sig with EBMM. The issue I see arising is the fact that her sig is $1,900, which is assumedly _way_ more than what I'm guessing her fans will be willing to pay for a guitar. Most of the people I know who are really into St. Vincent are fairly destitute, and usually cap mid level Epiphones as being the best guitars on the planet (when they do even play guitar). I do, however, know some art-school/trust fund kids whose parents pay for their entire lives, so maybe they're the target audience 



CaptainD00M said:


> It must have taken a master sorcerer to conjure the power to distil the essence of hipsters down into a guitar.



We all know that the essence of hipsters boiled down into a guitar are these things:


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 26, 2016)

Y'all know she is a HUGE Pantera fan, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2016)

thrashcomics said:


> Y'all know she is a HUGE Pantera fan, right?



I don't even know what kind of music she plays, let alone what music she listens to.


----------



## rockskate4x (Jan 26, 2016)

st. vincent is the ..... She writes provocatively and emotively with unconventional blends of familiar sonic mediums. Admittedly, this guitar does not look like the "guitar player's" guitar, since we are used to teles, strats, and pauls. I am not surprised that it is off-putting to most, but that said, I think it looks brilliant for what she does.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 26, 2016)

I couldn't afford it haha but would buy.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 26, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> Her music isn't really my thing (although I've only listened to a few songs), but I think it's super cool that she got her own sig with EBMM. The issue I see arising is the fact that her sig is $1,900, which is assumedly _way_ more than what I'm guessing her fans will be willing to pay for a guitar. Most of the people I know who are really into St. Vincent are fairly destitute, and usually cap mid level Epiphones as being the best guitars on the planet (when they do even play guitar). I do, however, know some art-school/trust fund kids whose parents pay for their entire lives, so maybe they're the target audience



I'm not so sure, I think that in the grand scheme of things (i.e. outside of metal) the guitar is becoming more of a retro instrument like a Rhodes or Hammond organ at this point, and so people will want retro looking guitars because it just fits the concept. In this world of super-advanced midi controllers and soft synths and kontakt players and whatnot, it takes a special kind of stubborn to try to be cutting edge with a guitar in 2016. But EBMM, with guitars like the Majesty or Gamechanger or whatever, are kind of known to cater to that very small group of stubborn guitar players. Now with the St. Vincent and the Maroon 5 sig and a few others I think EBMM are expanding to a much bigger audience of guitarists who just want an old-school look and sound, just with the quality that EBMM is known for and that a mid-level Epiphone can't give them.


----------



## jwade (Jan 26, 2016)

The price I've seen is $1,299.99. That's from a few online retailers. 

Also, she's like Frank Zappa on guitar, her chops are absurd.


----------



## AndruwX (Jan 26, 2016)

I would play the hell out of that guitar, it looks like a riff machine.
I like it.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnIce said:


> I'm not so sure, I think that in the grand scheme of things (i.e. outside of metal) the guitar is becoming more of a retro instrument like a Rhodes or Hammond organ at this point, and so people will want retro looking guitars because it just fits the concept. In this world of super-advanced midi controllers and soft synths and kontakt players and whatnot, it takes a special kind of stubborn to try to be cutting edge with a guitar in 2016. But EBMM, with guitars like the Majesty or Gamechanger or whatever, are kind of known to cater to that very small group of stubborn guitar players. Now with the St. Vincent and the Maroon 5 sig and a few others I think EBMM are expanding to a much bigger audience of guitarists who just want an old-school look and sound, just with the quality that EBMM is known for and that a mid-level Epiphone can't give them.



I dont disagree, but it seems that most of the touring musicians I've worked with who go for a more vintage type vibe with their instruments and songwriting usually actually just go for vintage instruments 

Either way, I'm pretty interested to see how these end up selling.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 27, 2016)

rockskate4x said:


> st. vincent is the ..... She writes provocatively and emotively with unconventional blends of familiar sonic mediums.



Yeah.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 27, 2016)

jwade said:


> The price I've seen is $1,299.99. That's from a few online retailers.
> 
> Also, she's like Frank Zappa on guitar, her chops are absurd.



If this $1,299.99 figure is accurate, I may have a chance of affording one


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2016)

Seems pretty low for an EBMM.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 27, 2016)

thrashcomics said:


> Y'all know she is a HUGE Pantera fan, right?



And all the Nu-metal bands were into Black Sabbath, what exactly is your point here?

She could be into the Gov't Mule, The Grateful Dead or Slipknot for all I care, if I don't like her music then I don't like _her_ music. I don't really care what her influences are.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 27, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> And all the Nu-metal bands were into Black Sabbath, what exactly is your point here?
> 
> She could be into the Gov't Mule, The Grateful Dead or Slipknot for all I care, if I don't like her music then I don't like _her_ music. I don't really care what her influences are.



Seriously, what does her loving Pantera have to do with her sig? 

And to everyone saying $1299, I'm still seeing $1899 Here




On a semi related note, this thread made me give her some more time on youtube than I have in the past, and this came up:


It's pretty cool, but the other dude is kind of cringe-worthy


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


>




Great Scott, Marty!


----------



## ROAR (Jan 27, 2016)

so much salt in this thread


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

I've decided I really want one of these. Love her music. EBMM Modern Trem, and compensated nut? Yes please. If this had a recessed trem and 24 frets it'd kill all GAS I have for a JPX/12 6. It should be enough, anyway. 

Anyone know what the neck carve is? Though, I haven't played an EBMM neck I didn't like.


----------



## laxu (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/st-vincent there's the website for the guitar. Actually looks even better there. The solid rosewood neck is also a really nice touch. It's nice to see an artist go the extra mile for a truly unique guitar rather than just a basic model with a unique paint job.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2016)

I dig the blue, but I just can't get into guitars that look like bowties.


----------



## jwade (Jan 28, 2016)

My bad on the price, I could swear that Sweetwater had it listed as $1299 initially.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Jan 28, 2016)

StevenC said:


> I've decided I really want one of these. Love her music. EBMM Modern Trem, and compensated nut? Yes please. If this had a recessed trem and 24 frets it'd kill all GAS I have for a JPX/12 6. It should be enough, anyway.
> 
> Anyone know what the neck carve is? Though, I haven't played an EBMM neck I didn't like.



Have you seen the new Stringray guitar? There is so much space between tne neck pickup and the end of the fretboard you could fit an extra 2 frets in there. It taunts me.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 28, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> It's pretty cool, but the other dude is kind of cringe-worthy



His credits are very cool though, he plays with Iggy Pop and Josh Homme currently. I'm sure there's more to him than what shows when he's spotlighting another guitar player.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Edika (Jan 28, 2016)

Not a fan of the design but while the rosewood neck is a big plus it seems like someone took the neck of an EBMM Petrucci and screwed it on a 50's futuristic design body. It would at least be more flowing if it had a similarly designed headstock.

When I saw the clip about the guitar I was quite excited by the way she expressed herself about music and guitar in general and went to check out some of her music. Definitely not for me so I'm not going to say anything more as music taste is subjective. 
The main thing that bothered me though was the fuzz to 11. I honestly thought it was some sort of synth initially. I think her next endorsement should be the Randall EOD88 amp with something more retro for a face plate and no option to turn off the fuzz. You know like that demo where they try it out and it sounds great until they turn on the fuzz and max it?


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 28, 2016)

I actually quite like the guitar.

Pretty classy looking with a hint of futuristic-retro vibe on it, pretty cool

the pickup selector is pretty interesting


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 29, 2016)

How useful.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 29, 2016)

That's actually really awesome, I've always wanted a guitar with 3 pickups in which you can actually activate all 3 pickups at the same time. The more I learn about this guitar the higher my gas for it rises


----------



## Solodini (Jan 29, 2016)

Seems like a really cool guitar. Like what I've heard of her music. It's nice to see and hear something for a different market.


----------



## patdavidmusic (Jan 31, 2016)

these days i'm into new designs, i dont really know much about her, i have some researching to do, looks interesting at least


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 31, 2016)

Not a fan of the shape at all. I'm not a huge ergo guy, but that looks like an odd shape just for kicks, with not a lot to do with the actual playing. Like, a huge amount of space behind the bridge, no attempt to make high fret access super easy, etc. That being said, I'm sure it works for her style of playing, even if it's not for me. And I like that they were willing to go off the reservation for her, design-wise. Assuming, of course, that she came up with the design, as opposed to them pushing it off on her. Anyway, glad they're doing it, but it's not my aesthetic.


----------



## Pav (Jan 31, 2016)

I think it's absolutely hideous. It looks like the end result of someone throwing a tuxedo and an Explorer into a trash compactor.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 31, 2016)

Turns out Ola Strandberg was trying to get in touch with her for a signature Varberg but EBMM had beaten him to it.

Damn it all. I'd rather another Strandberg than another Music Man.


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm getting the impression that Ola made out the best, in this case.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 1, 2016)

Idk, imagine a pop act with a headless guitar like that strandberg. Increased demand could lead to some more affordable options. Then again, it looks like an explorer without the lower horn, and that blue really pops. Just my $.02.


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 2, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=11JiKTyMm7M

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5XtWYumlP_Y


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 2, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Not a fan of the shape at all. I'm not a huge ergo guy, but that looks like an odd shape just for kicks, with not a lot to do with the actual playing. Like, a huge amount of space behind the bridge, no attempt to make high fret access super easy, etc. That being said, I'm sure it works for her style of playing, even if it's not for me. And I like that they were willing to go off the reservation for her, design-wise. Assuming, of course, that she came up with the design, as opposed to them pushing it off on her. Anyway, glad they're doing it, but it's not my aesthetic.



If you read her press about the guitar you'll see that she designed it to be ergonomic for her. She talks about it fitting her shape. You may be somewhat familiar with breasts and how women have them and they occasionally play guitars rather than just appearing to lean on them while teetering on 9 inch heels on the cover of Guitar World. 

In other words, it wasn't meant for you/us/men. It was meant for her and other female players who are almost completely unserviced by the guitar industry at large when it comes to comfortable instruments.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 2, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> If you read her press about the guitar you'll see that she designed it to be ergonomic for her. She talks about it fitting her shape. You may be somewhat familiar with breasts and how women have them and they occasionally play guitars rather than just appearing to lean on them while teetering on 9 inch heels on the cover of Guitar World.
> 
> In other words, it wasn't meant for you/us/men. It was meant for her and other female players who are almost completely unserviced by the guitar industry at large when it comes to comfortable instruments.



Have you never heard of moobs?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 2, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Have you never heard of moobs?



Comparing women to fat guys. Always flattering


----------



## extendedsolo (Feb 2, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Not a fan of the shape at all. I'm not a huge ergo guy, but that looks like an odd shape just for kicks, with not a lot to do with the actual playing. Like, a huge amount of space behind the bridge, no attempt to make high fret access super easy, etc. That being said, I'm sure it works for her style of playing, even if it's not for me. And I like that they were willing to go off the reservation for her, design-wise. Assuming, of course, that she came up with the design, as opposed to them pushing it off on her. Anyway, glad they're doing it, but it's not my aesthetic.



it's ergonomic for women so it doesn't get in the way of their "chest". 

I love the way this guitar looks. Still enough of the things we are used to as guitar players, but new twists on it. If I ever get a chance I will try it out since EBMM makes great guitars. I think this would be more useful for indie rock and other such bands where the guitar isn't front and center like metal and prog. The potential sound really piques my interest.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 2, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> it's ergonomic for women so it doesn't get in the way of their "chest".
> 
> I love the way this guitar looks. Still enough of the things we are used to as guitar players, but new twists on it. If I ever get a chance I will try it out since EBMM makes great guitars. I think this would be more useful for indie rock and other such bands where the guitar isn't front and center like metal and prog. The potential sound really piques my interest.



I can hear it being pretty good for prog rock. I'd love to hear some old stuff played on it. Sure, not for heavy music but it seems like it would work for most other things.


----------



## asher (Feb 2, 2016)

Seeing it in much better pictures on the EBMM site makes me want to try one


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 5, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> Comparing women to fat guys. Always flattering



Not just fat guys have man boobies..


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 16, 2016)

This just showed up on my Facebook feed where she talks about how it was in fact designed with womens bodies in mind. St Vincent designs women

Really wish there'd be more videos of it being played around, I'd love to try one out if you can get good cleans out of it to play some post rock and indie rock stuff on it.


----------



## snissors (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm sure it is well made and very functional. I just can't get into that shape.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Feb 16, 2016)

I find it impossible to believe that there is NOTHING in common with the fairly established ergonomics of "men's guitars." If this were truly a "women's ergo guitar" we would be looking at a 7/8 size super strat with a new cutout for the left boob.

This is a "women's guitar" like high-heels are "women's shoes". Function and utility be damned, this is aesthetically pleasing. It will be this uncomfortable shape because of how it looks.

In that regard, maybe it is a success. They will sell 5 of these guitars to the light indie rock girls that can afford them.


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 16, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I find it impossible to believe that there is NOTHING in common with the fairly established ergonomics of "men's guitars." If this were truly a "women's ergo guitar" we would be looking at a 7/8 size super strat with a new cutout for the left boob.
> 
> This is a "women's guitar" like high-heels are "women's shoes". Function and utility be damned, this is aesthetically pleasing. It will be this uncomfortable shape because of how it looks.
> 
> In that regard, maybe it is a success. They will sell 5 of these guitars to the light indie rock girls that can afford them.


Did you even read the article..?


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, I read it. 

Everyone was swooning over this guitar-designed-to-fit a woman BS. It is not. It is designed to be different, and is probably uncomfortable.

You can be ABSOLUTELY sure that the body shape's influence on the tonality of the instrument was almost entirely ignored....


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 16, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Yes, I read it.
> 
> Everyone was swooning over this guitar-designed-to-fit a woman BS. It is not. It is designed to be different, and is probably uncomfortable.
> 
> You can be ABSOLUTELY sure that the body shape's influence on the tonality of the instrument was almost entirely ignored....


Well then I don't really know what to say since you're arguing against the person who actually designed the guitar who says it's designed to fit a woman. There's no indications that it would be uncomfortable, either.

Their blog have some more in depth info on the guitar and an actual video review, it sounds killer. 

Ernie Ball Music Man St. Vincent Signature Guitar | Ernie Ball Music Man


----------



## austink (Feb 16, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I find it impossible to believe that there is NOTHING in common with the fairly established ergonomics of "men's guitars." If this were truly a "women's ergo guitar" we would be looking at a 7/8 size super strat with a new cutout for the left boob.



Why are you under the assumption that a superstrat is the most ergonomic design for guitars? I have a parker fly that is way more ergo than any superstrat I have tried. 

Your other comment about body design and tonality is also amusing to me as many iconic guitar shapes (which have produced some killer tones) were drawn up by artists simply based on being pleasing to the eye. The guitars that are designed by engineers for maximum ergonomics or tone usually don't look like a "normal" guitar (parker, steinberger, strandberg etc).


----------



## asher (Feb 16, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Yes, I read it.
> 
> Everyone was swooning over this guitar-designed-to-fit a woman BS. It is not. It is designed to be different, and is probably uncomfortable.
> 
> You can be ABSOLUTELY sure that the body shape's influence on the tonality of the instrument was almost entirely ignored....



So she's lying through her teeth about everything? Cool...


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 16, 2016)

Quality aside, Music Man is trying hard to make the ugliest guitars in the world.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 16, 2016)

the shape is not "designed for woman". thats just marketing talk. Just see the video that Ernieball did of the guitar, even at the very begining you can see that the body of the guitar still blocks her left boob. A Gibson LP would be a better fit for a girl than this guitar.

ITs IMO a beautiful "different" designed guitar. But in no way this is a "made for womens"


here, I though someone posted before but nop. (amazing video production)


----------



## celticelk (Feb 16, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> the shape is not "designed for woman". thats just marketing talk. Just see the video that Ernieball did of the guitar, even at the very begining you can see that the body of the guitar still blocks her left boob. A Gibson LP would be a better fit for a girl than this guitar.
> 
> ITs IMO a beautiful "different" designed guitar. But in no way this is a "made for womens"



You know, it's not the fact that you're arguing this point against the *woman* who *designed the guitar* that disturbs me the most. It's the fact that you're the *second* person in this thread to take that approach. Seriously, what is wrong with you people?


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 16, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> the shape is not "designed for woman". thats just marketing talk. Just see the video that Ernieball did of the guitar, even at the very begining you can see that the body of the guitar still blocks her left boob. A Gibson LP would be a better fit for a girl than this guitar.
> 
> ITs IMO a beautiful "different" designed guitar. But in no way this is a "made for womens"
> 
> ...




Again, did you read the article? She straight up says in the article that Les Pauls and even Strats are too heavy for her, so she designed a guitar that weighs as little as possible. And the guitar is blocking her boob when she's sitting down and she said that the guitar is made to look good in a live setting, where she's standing.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 16, 2016)

celticelk said:


> You know, it's not the fact that you're arguing this point against the *woman* who *designed the guitar* that disturbs me the most. It's the fact that you're the *second* person in this thread to take that approach. Seriously, what is wrong with you people?







Zalbu said:


> Again, did you read the article? She straight up says in the article that Les Pauls and even Strats are too heavy for her, so she designed a guitar that weighs as little as possible. And the guitar is blocking her boob when she's sitting down and she said that the guitar is made to look good in a live setting, where she's standing.



just because a woman designed the guitar it doesnt mean its made for "womens only".

my argument was not so much at that, I wrote it "wrong", was more aimed to the "its made to fit the womens breast" argument you guys been carrying. I had read all the articles. In everyone they/she only mentions that this guitar is made for "both", saying that she needed a light weight guitar, and ergonomic (both features that both men and women would like, is not that every single lightweight guitar is "made for girls", we all want light guitars). And just because a womens is talking about "ergonomic" it doesnt meant "I need room for my boobs" this is a big assumption you all are talking there.

Yes, she "mentions" the "there is room for a boob, or two" on her instagram post, but that was prob more as a joke that anything else, guitar world just stuck to that tinny statement and made it THE reason for the design, when it was not, and she hastn mention it anywhere else

she wanted a sleek, light, ergonomic guitar. With a touch of feminine look, but not too much. Looks like a "girl" guitar, but is not pink. And she aso made the guitar waist line bit tinner so she can show off her boddy more, as othr guitars blocked out her body...?? this guitar would block her the same

ITs jsut a "girl" shaped guitar. But this is not made for her boobs


----------



## stevexc (Feb 16, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> just because a woman designed the guitar it doesnt mean its made for "womens only".



...That's not what was said. The fact that the woman who designed said that it's a guitar designed to be more comfortable for women is what was pointed out, and that carries a LOT more weight than some joker on the internet's analysis of it.

For what it's worth, I like it.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 16, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> just because a woman designed the guitar it doesnt mean its made for "womens only".



Then it's a good thing that *absolutely nobody* was making that argument.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 16, 2016)

celticelk said:


> Then it's a good thing that *absolutely nobody* was making that argument.



then I havent been wrong from the start 


Like I said (or I tried to) the guitar wasnt designed for "girls only, for girls, with a girl body shape in mind" or any of that.

It was made by a girl, whit what she wanted in a guitar (her main points being lightweight, ergonomic, shape), but in no way she says something around the "I made this guitar for girls, to fit their bodies" kinda mentality, she made something that looked nice to her and that it can appeal to both 

my argument was that in previous post was a bit of a talk about "womens ergonomics" = space for boobs and different to "mens ergonomics" ..... Like I mention, the guitar was made to be ergonomic (its slim, has a belly cut, and a arm bevel), but its not "womens ergonomic only", its jsut general ergonomics. plus the boobs argument doesnt fit since this guitar still blocks her left boob like any other guitar would


Dont get me wrong, I think this is a beautiful guitar. Im prob one of the few in here that I actually like it and wouldnt mind to own one


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 16, 2016)

She's a great performer and has awesome raw talent, but that guitar is ugly as sin.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 16, 2016)

Man, I don't get why people don't like it.
That guitar shape is beautiful. So much character, yet simple.

I still like Jazzmasters and Superstrats more but, I'd take a St Vincent over a Les Paul or Tele shape anyday


Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2016)

kindsage said:


> Man, I don't get why people don't like it.
> That guitar shape is beautiful. So much character, yet simple.



Because...



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just can't get into guitars that look like bowties.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 17, 2016)

kindsage said:


> Man, I don't get why people don't like it.





I don't dig the vintage/retro vibe.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 17, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Well then I don't really know what to say since you're arguing against the person who actually designed the guitar who says it's designed to fit a woman. There's no indications that it would be uncomfortable, either.
> 
> Their blog have some more in depth info on the guitar and an actual video review, it sounds killer.
> 
> Ernie Ball Music Man St. Vincent Signature Guitar | Ernie Ball Music Man



i won't disagree that it sounds good but i did have a light chuckle at the line


> Ultimately, St. Vincent and Ernie Ball Music Man set out to build a guitar for her unique body



I mean, over 50% of the worlds population has her body's features, it's not that unique yo.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 17, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> i won't disagree that it sounds good but i did have a light chuckle at the line
> 
> I mean, over 50% of the worlds population has her body's features, it's not that unique yo.



So Zakk Wylde, Mike Keneally and Steve Vai's bodies are all the exact same so they should find the exact same guitars comfortable, right?


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 17, 2016)

Dude, reading A-brangers nonsense is more infuriating than it should be. Why does a guy care so much about what the designer of a guitar says about their design inspiration? Because it was designed by a girl, who thinks for herself and got a signature from a great manufacturer. 

Someone could design a guitar and say "I wanted to evoke the spirit of hunting. My favorite hobby, it's designed for people who love hunting." And if it's an awesome guitar I'm going to buy it. Even though I don't hunt. It's that easy. Or I won't. Most people are not going to debate the validity of their design aesthetics. $0.02. 

I want the blue one. It's growing on me.


----------



## asher (Feb 17, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Dude, reading A-brangers nonsense is more infuriating than it should be. Why does a guy care so much about what the designer of a guitar says about their design inspiration? Because it was designed by a girl, who thinks for herself and got a signature from a great manufacturer.
> 
> Someone could design a guitar and say "I wanted to evoke the spirit of hunting. My favorite hobby, it's designed for people who love hunting." And if it's an awesome guitar I'm going to buy it. Even though I don't hunt. It's that easy. Or I won't. Most people are not going to debate the validity of their design aesthetics. $0.02.
> 
> I want the blue one. It's growing on me.



Nobody bats an eyelid if someone just says "I designed this shape because I think it looks AWESOME". Ugh.

Absolutely agreed. I'd love to mess with one.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 17, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Dude, reading A-brangers nonsense is more infuriating than it should be. Why does a guy care so much about what the designer of a guitar says about their design inspiration? Because it was designed by a girl, who thinks for herself and got a signature from a great manufacturer.
> 
> Someone could design a guitar and say "I wanted to evoke the spirit of hunting. My favorite hobby, it's designed for people who love hunting." And if it's an awesome guitar I'm going to buy it. Even though I don't hunt. It's that easy. Or I won't. Most people are not going to debate the validity of their design aesthetics. $0.02.
> 
> I want the blue one. It's growing on me.





A-Branger said:


> *It was made by a girl, whit what she wanted in a guitar* (her main points being lightweight, ergonomic, shape), but in no way she says something around the "I made this guitar for girls, to fit their bodies" kinda mentality, *she made something that looked nice to her and that it can appeal to both *






A-Branger said:


> Dont get me wrong, I think this is a beautiful guitar. Im prob one of the few in here that I actually like it and wouldnt mind to own one





A-Branger said:


> I actually quite like the guitar.
> 
> Pretty classy looking with a hint of futuristic-retro vibe on it, pretty cool






Ive never say I didnt like it, I actually love it. I also never tried to say her choices and design or whatever she did was wrong, she did what she did and she earn it and it looks awesome. I was trying to explain that her decisions and choices for it were for different reasons that some people here started to argue and believe about


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 18, 2016)

ITT: A whoooooooooooole lotta mansplaining.

It's a niche signature model that isn't going to affect anyone's enjoyment of anything else they like. Going after it like this just seems insecure, and it's probably not unrelated to the fact it's a woman's signature model.

It isn't for you. It never was. You may as well bitch that it isn't a mandolin. It's designed for a specific player, style, aesthetic and audience, none of which are "Overwhelmingly male metalheads on a forum dedicated to shred guitar and derivative djent". 

It's like having a raging argument over the design of the Gittler guitar, and somehow not understanding that it's just not going to be influential on anything else.

I give poor design in guitars a lot of grief myself, but that's because some things being as traditional and unmoving as they are (See: Gibson), prevents the industry from moving forward for everyone in a lot of cases. But that doesn't mean vintage designs or designs that aren't "theoretically perfect" don't have their place - I just don't think that place is "At the forefront of the industry dictating things to everyone else"

But there's a point at which you have to say that the function of a guitar is clearly not being compromised by a design weakness that simply won't be a factor for the majority of people who'd ever buy one. It's like bitching about the distortion channel's lack of br00tz on a fender twin while playing a strat through it in your funk and soul band - it's just not a relevant criticism.


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 18, 2016)

Mansplaning eh? 
So apparently talking to each other MEN about some subject is consider mansplaning. So what's womansplaning now? Women talking to other women about men, then?


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 18, 2016)

"Mansplaining covers a heterogenous mix of mannerisms in which a speaker's reduced respect for the stance of a listener, or a person being discussed, appears to have little reason behind it other than the speaker's assumption that the listener or subject, being female, does not have the same capacity to understand as a man."

In this case, a constant dialogue occuring in this thread is that St Vincent, being a woman, clearly either:

1 - Doesn't know anything about guitar design, despite having clearly specced out a perfectly nice instrument with several unusual but functional appointments and a consistent aesthetic.

2 - Doesn't know how to design her own signature model to be comfortable for women, despite being a woman and clearly finding it perfectly comfortable. 

But no, says the forum full of men! Clearly we know the ergonomic requirements of women better than they do! Look at this set of pictures of a guitar we've never held! It would clearly interfere with the breasts we don't have! We know of what we speak, for we are the men of sevenstring!


----------



## asher (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, you know, completely disregarding what she has to say about it as bull.... (looking at you, A-Branger)


----------



## celticelk (Feb 18, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> Ive never say I didnt like it, I actually love it. I also never tried to say her choices and design or whatever she did was wrong, she did what she did and she earn it and it looks awesome. I was trying to explain that her decisions and choices for it were for different reasons that some people here started to argue and believe about



The issue isn't that *we* said the guitar was designed to be comfortable for women. It's that THE WOMAN WHO DESIGNED THE GUITAR said it was designed to be comfortable for women. I really don't see how you're not getting this.


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 18, 2016)

.. you guys did it now. The angry feminists are destroying our beloved forum. Stop this nonsense!


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 18, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> .. you guys did it now. The angry feminists are destroying our beloved forum. Stop this nonsense!


You're right, angry feminists are the problem, not the men telling women that they're wrong about what's comfortable for their own bodies.

/facepalm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 18, 2016)

He's being sarcastic. 

At least I ....ing hope he is.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 18, 2016)

I thought about that but decided that sarcasm was only slightly better than it being serious.


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 18, 2016)

It was sarcasm/joke, in reference to the forum going down every few minutes. Not trying to get anybody worked up lol


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 19, 2016)

You guys may dig the article I did on St. Vincent's guitar that just got published on Slant News this morning. 

https://www.slantnews.com/story/201...vers-a-vital-message-to-the-world-annie-clark

It talks about how guitar manufacturers only market to male players. Which we all know is true if we're a member of this site  I think in the 7 years I've been a member here I think I've seen 2 women users?


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Feb 19, 2016)

I will gladly accept that I have a "mansplaining" mindset with regards to this guitar when someone posts a NGD with one. Ha.

Until then, I stand my my original assessment: This is a wacky guitar (that happens to be designed by a woman, as if that was actually MORE VALUABLE than a man's design...) that will not sell enough units to justify EBMM's expenditure.

Nothing I am saying is "anti-woman" - I am judging this guitar on its merits. I just don't find any.


----------



## Miek (Feb 19, 2016)

it's a cool guitar and if i wasn't a meathead who played meathead music i wouldn't mind owning one


----------



## jwade (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh christ I hope it sells well and some 7 or 8 string female artist asks to use the shape. It would be so satisfying to watch the absurd number of people flipping out in anger, and then frantically trying to cover their tracks when they end up buying one


----------



## dormer (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of the shape, but I do like unique guitar designs, and this has kind of a cool vintage/Cadillac vibe to it.



CapnForsaggio said:


> I am judging this guitar on its merits. I just don't find any.



Fair enough, but it's still an EBMM -- I'm sure it'll be perfectly functional for a lot of styles (though maybe not so much for metal ^^).


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 20, 2016)

^ I want to be a guitar in my next life


----------



## dormer (Feb 20, 2016)

ItWillDo said:


> I'm really sorry, but the whole "women's body" talk is pure marketing for gullible buyers.



If they're claiming that the guitar is supposed to be super comfortable for all women, yeah, that sounds like marketing spiel (mostly because everyone's body is different, so it's kind of silly to claim something like that). But all I saw on the EBMM page was:



> ...crafted to perfectly fit her form, playing technique and personal style...


If they're just talking about St. Vincent herself, that's totally reasonable.

Also, I'm not sure, but I assume she's just been playing regular production-model guitars until now, yeah? So it's not like she can't play anything else, she just finds this body more comfortable for her. That makes sense to me -- there are a lot of guitars that I CAN play, and they're not necessarily uncomfortable, but there are very few that I pick up and think "wow, this feels perfect."


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 20, 2016)

asher said:


> Also, you know, completely disregarding what she has to say about it as bull.... (looking at you, A-Branger)





celticelk said:


> The issue isn't that *we* said the guitar was designed to be comfortable for women. It's that THE WOMAN WHO DESIGNED THE GUITAR said it was designed to be comfortable for women. I really don't see how you're not getting this.



ok lets try one last time, I seriously give up after this post....


yes, she (a woman) designed the guitar. She designed a guitar for HER (same way that any of us would design our own signature guitar if we get the chance). She did NOT designed a guitar FOR womens.

again, one more time.., she designed a guitar FOR HER, not for womens. Just because a woman designed a guitar it does not means that by definition the guitar its made for womens (if not we could make the statement that a JP or majesty musicman is a guitar for mens since JP is a dude...).... Now, by me saying that statement, Im not saying that this guitar is made for mens either (since it wasnt made for girls). Guitars are neutral in gender.

if you guys still dont believe me. Then lets go to the links posted previously in this tread

from Ernieball blog
Ernie Ball Music Man St. Vincent Signature Guitar | Ernie Ball Music Man



> Annie is thrilled with the final design and says, &#8220;I&#8217;m glad that that exists and I hope that people will enjoy&#8230;that men and women will enjoy the ergonomics.&#8221;



watch the video interviews in that blog post too. The best is the one made by Reverb as she goes over the why she chose that unique retro vibe shape

then watch the one of musicians friends. Where she says 



> ...so I wanted to make a guitar that was balanced, but super super ergonomic. And also if you notice it has a slim waist, so its flattering on any form, but I like to think of it as a gender neutral guitar...




and here the other link posted in this tread (and a pretty bad article about it, as they are the ones making things up she didnt say. You have to learn to identify what its been quoted from her, and what its made up or missunderstood by the magazine)
St Vincent designs women

From her instagram post (from where this article starts)


> It is with pride that I present the St. Vincent Signature @ernieball MusicMan Guitar. I wanted to design a tool that would be ergonomic*, lightweight, and sleek. So excited to be working with Ernie Ball.



yes, it also says "*There is room for a breast^ ^Or two" but Im not quoting that in there as IMO I see that more as a "joke" or funny statement, NOT as a design feature as she also never talks about it again



> &#8220;For me a guitar that is not too heavy is really important because I&#8217;m not a very big person,&#8221; she told the magazine. &#8220;I can't even play a Sixties Strat or Seventies Les Paul. I would need to travel with a chiropractor on tour in order to play those guitars.&#8221;


that statement goes with the other quote of her I posted. This is the reason why she made the guitar lightweight

but, in the same paragraph, just before that quote, there was this: _*"....In an interview with Guitar World, the &#8220;Digital Witness&#8221; singer opened up about the project, revealing that she had often struggled with the more classic and cumbersome &#8216;male&#8217; designs. &#8220;For me a guitar......*_

Now do you see how this magazine crap takes a normal statement and flip it over with the "male" designs.... She never mentions a "male" guitars were too heavy, so I want a girl guitar now..... again, b careful and see the difference between her quotes and the magazine crap. Even the name of the article (St Vincent designs women&#8217;s guitar with &#8216;room for breasts&#8217 its already misleading from the start



now this next statement could be the most "female oriented" one (but she close it as a gender neutral one)


> &#8220;I was always finding when I was playing onstage and wearing various stage outfits the guitar would cut across one of the best features of the female body, which is your waist. I carry my guitar pretty high so I had to make all of these costumes based on the fact that you wouldn&#8217;t be able to see if I had a waist or not. I wanted to make something that looked good and not just on a woman, but any person.&#8221;



again, she designed a guitar for her, and her unique way to play and position the guitar and for what it looked the best for her, not for womens, for her.




the best wy I could finish this post is by taking a quote from the Ernie Ball blog post I linked above



> Upworthy agrees. &#8220;It&#8217;s a new shape, a new design, and a new set of solutions for guitar players who&#8217;d been previously ignored by the industry. It doesn&#8217;t need to come in pink to be a women&#8217;s guitar, and it doesn&#8217;t need to take classic shape to be a men&#8217;s instrument. It just is, and that&#8217;s pretty cool. Maybe that&#8217;s what the world needs more of.&#8221;



I give up after this, you guys can think whatever you want


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 20, 2016)

back to topic now


after watching video reviews of this guitar I notice something you cant see on the promo pics. The only part of the neck that its finish its the headstock. The fretboard and back of it are not. For a all rosewood neck it looks pretty weird, like the whole neck looks mate, but just the headstock looks glossy.

looks bit weird, they should make the headstock same as the rest of the neck

I still like it even with a glossy headstock


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 20, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> ok lets try one last time, I seriously give up after this post....
> 
> 
> yes, she (a woman) designed the guitar. She designed a guitar for HER (same way that any of us would design our own signature guitar if we get the chance). She did NOT designed a guitar FOR womens.





> *Its an unfortunate reality that there arent many women in music that have their own signature instruments. Nancy Wilson of Heart comes to mind, as does Joan Jett, but youre one of the first women to design your own guitar from the ground up. *
> 
> 
> Well Im certainly glad to be a beacon for women and for anybody who likes music and my music. Im glad that another guitar exists that is sympathetic to the female form. Im glad that that exists and I hope that people will enjoythat men and women will enjoy the ergonomics. But smaller people and women especially.



Case closed.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 20, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> It would clearly interfere with the *breasts we don't have!*



Speak for yourself, Skinny.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry, OP, but, to put this in the most Otaku way possible, I feel like calling this shape "innovative" is like calling Evangelion "deep." 

Strandberg and Steinberger- as much as I dislike their respective ergonomic and minimalist wet-dream shapes- those, I would call innovative. There's a clear attempt to take a different approach to guitar design and make it better with those.

This signature model is basically just a piece of abstract art designed for no other purpose than to look different for the sake of looking different.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 20, 2016)

scottro202 said:


> You guys may dig the article I did on St. Vincent's guitar that just got published on Slant News this morning.
> 
> https://www.slantnews.com/story/201...vers-a-vital-message-to-the-world-annie-clark
> 
> It talks about how guitar manufacturers only market to male players. Which we all know is true if we're a member of this site  I think in the 7 years I've been a member here I think I've seen 2 women users?



The "ergonomics" thing imho is just marketing bull. The upper side of the guitar is nothing new, and is even relatively widespread: the explorer shape is exactly like it. Also think about Vs and Rhoads etc. Strats are also ok except if you hold them like Javier Reyes. I know professional classic female women guitarists and they have no issue with the olde classical form.
The only guitar I've ever head complaints about being boob-uncomfortable from females is actually one that males also complain about: the parkers.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 20, 2016)

Guys guys guys. Can we just talk about us cool the blue one is? Also, a black one with gold mini-buckers and gold hardware would look mighty fine too IMO. I hope people from other styles pick up on it/it becomes pretty popular. I like seeing (any) new shapes.


----------



## ItWillDo (Feb 20, 2016)

scottro202 said:


> The upper cutaway on the Peavey is CLEARLY almost in the way of her left breast. If she pulled the neck up or tightened her strap a tad, she'd have the same problem St. Vincent addresses.
> 
> And the Ibanez in the video is sticking right in between her boobies!  I don't even have to press play to see it.
> 
> If you're going let yourself be distracted by the fact that these guitar players have boobs...... at least get the details right regarding them!!!



Well ...., I get sore balls when I play a V/Explorer model while seated. I don't see anyone being concerned about them though. 

And I'm going to be very honest, but if this is their idea/perception of "boob ergonomy", it's time to hire some new R&D people: 







Even the ML-shape does it better than this.


----------



## narad (Feb 20, 2016)

ItWillDo said:


> Well ...., I get sore balls when I play a V/Explorer model while seated. I don't see anyone being concerned about them though.



That's because the V/Explorer were designed to be badass, not ergonomic. You play them at your own risk


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 20, 2016)

ItWillDo said:


> Well ...., I get sore balls when I play a V/Explorer model while seated. I don't see anyone being concerned about them though.
> 
> And I'm going to be very honest, but if this is their idea/perception of "boob ergonomy", it's time to hire some new R&D people:
> 
> ...


Jesus christ, read the thread before responding. It's designed to be boob ergonomic while standing and wearing the guitar high, not while sitting down.


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 20, 2016)

This thread should be merged with the Anselmo one.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 21, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> This thread should be merged with the Anselmo one.


It's exactly as much a trainwreck argument between a bunch of normal human beings and a bunch of 50-years-late-to-modern-equality neanderthals... yeah, I say merge them.


----------



## Zinter (Feb 21, 2016)

hah this thread... wow


----------



## LTigh (Feb 21, 2016)

If I didn't know better, I could have sworn I was on the seedier parts of reddit.

Imma go back to looking at ESPs and seven-strings and stay away from the Music Man threads.


----------



## eightsixboy (Feb 21, 2016)

Well that was an interesting read  


Is anyone on here planning on buying this? Would be interesting to see if it actually is any more comfy then a "normal" guitar.


----------



## Jorock (Feb 22, 2016)

Yup not sure why they would put that out!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Feb 23, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> Sorry, OP, but, to put this in the most Otaku way possible, I feel like calling this shape "innovative" is like calling Evangelion "deep."



Well that's just unnecessary.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 23, 2016)

I didn't take away a "boob" thing from her interview at all. It's just meant to be smaller and slimmer for slender people. She says "especially for women" because they tend to be smaller than dudes.




She specifically mentioned weight being an issue on stage.


----------

